# MAC Tendertalk/Tendertone?



## Laffirecracker (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi everyone, 
Was just wondering if anyone can tell me if the MAC tendertalk lip balms are the same as the old tendertones? 
I've recently ran out of the last tendertone I had (I bought about 15 because I loved them so much


----------



## Laffirecracker (Jul 15, 2019)

Bumping this thread up.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 2, 2019)

Did you try contacting MAC via live chat?  They might be able to assist you with that if no one here knows.
Good luck!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 3, 2019)

I’m not familiar with the new product at all but when I looked on the MAC web site it looked like a stick balm? If so the texture would be very different from the original soft potted Tendertones. You might still like them as much though if it was something other than texture that you liked about the Tendertones.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 4, 2019)

Laffirecracker said:


> Hi everyone,
> Was just wondering if anyone can tell me if the MAC tendertalk lip balms are the same as the old tendertones?
> I've recently ran out of the last tendertone I had (I bought about 15 because I loved them so much



totally different.


----------

